# Most underrated and overlooked



## Nightwalker (10/3/16)

I'm thinking there are awesome atti's that we have missed.
For example the avocado RDTA. 
I would never have bought it if I hadn't tried it. Now I can't even put my Griffin on. Its been sitting crying for me. 
The Griffin almost killed dripping, a phrase from someone in PE, and I completely agree. Its a beast.
The avocado was mentioned once or twice but never got the publicly it deserves. 
The tvf4 was the birth of big boys IMO.
Now Gemini is gonna try take over the Griffin(good luck) as griffin-rta has top airflow now too.
And if @Sir Vape wasn't around, more of big epic designs would be lost. 
Look at the moonshot, the Baal disable v3. Just to name a few. And the amazing vicous ant..

So you know what. We need people to do reviews, south African reviews to help it grow. Or we all will miss out on somthw amazing.
Yes other shops stock some stuff, but come on. The community really is lacking.
Help us to get the good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

But only do the reviews if there's no bad stuff to say. Might tick certain people off...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> But only do the reviews if there's no bad stuff to say. Might tick certain people off...


Only if they Fallout Fanboys

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Haha not going to lie GTA5 was also overhyped.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Haha not going to lie GTA5 was also overhyped.


Oh my word, what games you pay ? Scramble and bridge.....next thing you going tell me Witcher doesn't deserve GOTY.....hmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Oh my word, what games you pay ? Scramble and bridge.....next thing you going tell me Witcher doesn't deserve GOTY.....hmmmm



The Witcher was incredible. And fok anyone who says otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (10/3/16)

Uwell crown is a flavour beast. Beast I tell you. 
Makes the aromamizer look like a little school girl. 

Rated as the top tank of 2015 but minimal hype on the forum. 

I have an post on the rda section that makes the flavour as good as the stock coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/16)

Christos said:


> Uwell crown is a flavour beast. Beast I tell you.
> Makes the aromamizer look like a little school girl.
> 
> Rated as the top tank of 2015 but minimal hype on the forum.
> ...


Finally, one person talks shop. Ty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Only if they Fallout Fanboys


Bwahahahahaha HAHAHAHAahAaaaa... i got that joke instantly. Well done, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Haha not going to lie GTA5 was also overhyped.



Agreed. But its not nearly as bad as Fallout 4. Looking at that was like going back 10 years only far as graphics go. I mean next gen consoles and we get pixelated mush?! Just no. No. If you see what ID Soft's Tech5 engine can do... you have to wonder why Bethesda didnt bother to use it. Even the Unreal engine would have been better. But Bethesda own ID now so... Epic fail.



WARMACHINE said:


> Oh my word, what games you pay ? Scramble and bridge.....next thing you going tell me Witcher doesn't deserve GOTY.....hmmmm



Role play.... bust out the Dungeons and Dragons lol. I get a lot of flak for disliking Witcher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

Christos said:


> Uwell crown is a flavour beast. Beast I tell you.
> Makes the aromamizer look like a little school girl.
> 
> Rated as the top tank of 2015 but minimal hype on the forum.
> ...



Now on my "must try" list thanks.



Nightwalker said:


> I'm thinking there are awesome atti's that we have missed.
> For example the avocado RDTA.
> I would never have bought it if I hadn't tried it. Now I can't even put my Griffin on. Its been sitting crying for me.
> The Griffin almost killed dripping, a phrase from someone in PE, and I completely agree. Its a beast.
> ...


Loving the look of the Avo myself. It is gorgeous. WANT. If I get one I apologise in advance for all the questions on tweaking it. I know you rock that atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/3/16)

Overrated: Velocity RDA (aside from the deck, it didn't grab me)
Underated: Sapor RDA (its 4 post, but its just a trooper, works and works)

Got an Avocado on the way, along with a bunch of other gear. Excited as a kid at christmas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (10/3/16)

Silverplay Nano, my little beast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

My third favourite was the isubG tank. This baby brought me into the sub ohm world and its made a comeback, but not in a big way. Personally I think that tank on the ijust2 battery would be a killer. Non rba though.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

I have to make mention of the Subtank Nano. Teeny tiny tank, no way you woud want a RB deck on it. HUGE flavor. 
And very easy on the juice. Waaay under rated little thing. Probably more overlooked anybody to try one rates it well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

Oh yes. I forgot. The subtank and topfill too. Had both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (11/3/16)

Christos said:


> Uwell crown is a flavour beast. Beast I tell you.
> Makes the aromamizer look like a little school girl.
> 
> Rated as the top tank of 2015 but minimal hype on the forum.
> ...



Totally agree. I could never understand why this tank doesn't receive more hype here. It's almost like the best kept secret.

I don't have many tanks (just the Subtank mini, the Billow nano, and two Crowns) but my buddy buys just about every new tank released (besides drippers), and the flavor on the Crown in my opinion is better than every single one of them. Ironically the only new one he doesn't have is the Griffin, which i've read is said to match the Crown for flavor.

And everything else about the Crown is awesome too. The glass is slightly narrower than the widest points on the tank so no need for a vape band. No leaking. The top fill is the best around, so easy you can just pour in without a dropper. The stock coils last a full month at least in my experience and wicking is brilliant, iv never had a single dry hit.

The only possible drawback with the stock coils is that u need a mod capable of more than 50w, because even with the 0.5 ohm coil the best flavor comes in at over 50w. With the 0.25 ohm coils u ideally need a mod that can reach at least 100w.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

See. My point is being proven more. The crown is a great tank. Never owned one but tootedbon one for a while


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

Oh and the Dolphin tank. Bought it and besides being a juice junkie, at 60W there is no ramp up time. Very clean taste.


----------



## Christos (11/3/16)

Baker said:


> Totally agree. I could never understand why this tank doesn't receive more hype here. It's almost like the best kept secret.
> 
> I don't have many tanks (just the Subtank mini, the Billow nano, and two Crowns) but my buddy buys just about every new tank released (besides drippers), and the flavor on the Crown in my opinion is better than every single one of them. Ironically the only new one he doesn't have is the Griffin, which i've read is said to match the Crown for flavor.
> 
> ...


I have mastered the rba section so my rebuildable coils are on par with the stock coils and I can rebuild more often without worrying about the cost of the stock coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (11/3/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/uwell-crown-tank-with-rba-section.t18033/
Look on page 3. 
Now I use ss instead of the nickel and the flavour is tops with spaced SS and the gold vape cotton from vapecartel.
No leaking when top filling either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (11/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> See. My point is being proven more. The crown is a great tank. Never owned one but tootedbon one for a while


Just a warning, the crown guzzles juice. 
You won't regret it though. 
The crown is my daily tank.


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

Nope. Not going back. Griffin-rta and avocado rdta are my babies atm


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/3/16)

*A smartphone you can smoke

*


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

The Avocado comes at a great price for such a pretty tank. @Nightwalker I am taking your rec and getting one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The Avocado comes at a great price for such a pretty tank. @Nightwalker I am taking your rec and getting one.


I took @Nightwalker's advice too. I like it a lot so far: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geek-vape-avocado.t20497/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

Andre said:


> I took @Nightwalker's advice too. I like it a lot so far: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geek-vape-avocado.t20497/


Its an amazing feat of engineering. Perfect dripper tank. Wicked right and bam!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The Avocado comes at a great price for such a pretty tank. @Nightwalker I am taking your rec and getting one.


Get it. I still haven't stopped using it. I'm recoiling it everyday just for fun. Atm I have a single parral 6wraps of 4 strand twisted 30g.
Tomorrow I'll do another. It just keeps up with whatever I throw at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Get it. I still haven't stopped using it. I'm recoiling it everyday just for fun. Atm I have a single parral 6wraps of 4 strand twisted 30g.
> Tomorrow I'll do another. It just keeps up with whatever I throw at it.


This coil wrapping thing is FUN. I got a terrible 'stubby' type RDA (oh HELLO super heated juice on tip of tongue wow) but I still wrap a pair of coils daily. Managed to get a decent vape from it so I reckon I am ready for some real hardware now. Got soooooo frustrated at first took me 2 hours and countless fails on those first coils.... Now its just counting the wraps. 

I am not yet super neat but I might get some coil jigs. Looks like they might save some time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

